# Buddy Boat trip to Bahamas Halloween week 2013



## ashcreek

I am trying to start planning a trip to the Bahamas either the week of Halloween or the week after.

However many boats we can get involved the better. 
We would all meet in Pensacola trailer down to the closest boat launch and ride over together. Everyone does their own thing while there then we all cross back over and trailer back together.

If we can get at least three or four boats committed I think that would do. This way if anyone has any trailer issues or boating issues there will be enough of us around to work through whatever issues we may encounter.

I have done a little research and it looks like there is a ton of info online on where to launch where to stay and what to do. It also looks like that is a good time of year for good weather. 

If anyone has any info or has done this trip before please feel free to chime in...


----------



## bigone

Grew up in S fla, many trips to Bimini, West end Freeport, Walkers cay. Always a fun trip, . Ft Laud to Bimini 42mi, W palm to WEst end, Walkers 60 -70. Oct weather can be iffy, fronts start moving through. Be prepared to pay, Custom fees I believe 26 and under 150, 26 over 300, Fuel 1-2 $ per gal higher, Good hoo fishing that time of year


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

We may consider doing that trip, keep me posted


----------



## amarcafina

Too many naked people down there for me to go !!


----------



## Contender

Keep me on the list. I am interested. Not sure about the weather though. Fronts can certainly push thru here starting in Oct and stir up seas for a few days. A contingency would have to include leaving the boats and flying home, unless you have a lot a flexibility in your schedule.

Have you looked at late spring/early summer? Be ahead of Hurricanes and possibly behind frontal passage -- those are the 2 biggest weather makers.


----------



## Mikvi

May be interested if I have a truck big enough to pull the boat by then. Keep me updated.


----------



## ashcreek

Contender thats the info I'm looking for...
Definitely want to plan it for the right time of year and need a good plan B for weather. It would also be nice to have one or people with the group that have done this before.
The timing is very flexible


----------



## weedline

also if i recal u pay close to what fuel costs for fresh water or u did in 2000 with todays fuel prices it may be spread out more but water isnt free and included with slip rent over there


----------



## whome

weather permitting we are heading to Chub in late March... Last I checked water was about .70 cents a gallon, fuel was $6.00 a gallon, and gas was $7.00 a gallon...


----------



## Contender

I have heard that in some marinas over there, folks will relieve you of your electronics. 

Most saltwater fishing magazines have articles on fishing the Bahamas might be a source. Likely archived on their web sites.


----------



## ashcreek

Capt jon why March amd why Chub Key


----------



## DAWGONIT

Sounds like a great trip being planned.

I've only had to move her by commercial haulers with [Navy] moves as I don't have the truck, nor trailer, and permits to S. FL wouldn't be cheap, and prob cost-prohibitive to go by water.


----------



## whome

ashcreek said:


> Capt jon why March amd why Chub Key


We are in the Keys during Jan-March for the winter months...Chub for the fishing...


----------



## ashcreek

Should I have a fl keys backup plan in case the east coast is bad weather amd does anyone have a recomendation on what islands to go to for the best fishing and eating.


----------



## Contender

Middle Keys -- Marathon, Islamorada. Last of October Key West is crazy and hard to find a place to stay I imagine.

The Marathon Hump is close and at times has great fishing, on the other side is the Dry Tortugas, there aren't any facilities for food/water on the island but good fishing around there.


----------



## ucf_motorcycle

That 800 Mile tow to West Palm Beach (or wherever you decide to launch from) and back will kill you on gas. 

Keys is even worse.

Alot cheaper to fly there and rent a boat or charter captain. Not as adventurous but prob much cheaper.

I have thought of doing this many times and when I price it out the first expense is about $600 just in the diesel to tow the boat there and back. (west Palm) More if I try for the Keys. 
THen its the fuel in the boat for the 80-100 mile ride there and back, customs fees, marina fees, overpriced fuel in the Bahamas, hotel stay, etc. I always wanted to do it just can't justify the extra cost of taking my own boat and I go to the Bahamas annually, Exuma, Bimini, Grand Bahama and New Providence. If I still lived in South FL then it would be much easier to take my own boat. Plus I have to take time off of work for my trips and bringing my own boat adds a good 3-4 days of just travel there and back when I could spend that time there already.

Not trying to poop on your idea but just giving you thoughts to consider. I still want to do it one day too, just can't justify it yet.


----------



## ashcreek

The large burden of fuel and time getting there and back are all a part of the trip I can get past to have my own boat their. Budgeting for all of the costs doesn't bother me as this trip in my boat is on my bucket list. I may opt for the tortugas instead or for the second trip. I have several friends that make these trips every year from mobile.


----------



## Worn Out

*Yup....*

Says it all... The tow costs are high, but your own boat on an adventure like that is the ultimate satisfaction (until the calamity you didn't anticipate strikes)... We avoided the calamity, but sure fed the fuel whore !


ashcreek said:


> The large burden of fuel and time getting there and back are all a part of the trip I can get past to have my own boat their. Budgeting for all of the costs doesn't bother me as this trip in my boat is on my bucket list. I may opt for the tortugas instead or for the second trip. I have several friends that make these trips every year from mobile.


----------



## ashcreek

It's true, it's all about the adventure we have a bushwhacker run from orange beach to destin planned and a casino run for valentines as well as a three day venice la run planned to get us tamped upland ready I figure by next fall we will be ready for the south Florida or Bahamas run.


----------



## Burnt Drag

ashcreek said:


> The large burden of fuel and time getting there and back are all a part of the trip I can get past to have my own boat their. Budgeting for all of the costs doesn't bother me as this trip in my boat is on my bucket list. I may opt for the tortugas instead or for the second trip. I have several friends that make these trips every year from mobile.


We made the trip to the Dry Tortugas in Sept, O9. Pensacola to Garden Key, 416 nm. We burned about 240 gallons making 9 knots. The fronts do start rolling in about that time, we were stranded for an extra day waiting on the seas to calm down. Bring plenty of H20. They don't have it, they don't sell it. All you can buy there is souveniers. From Garden Key to Key West is about 66 miles. Nice ride. We put a small freezer on the deck for ice and storing things like shrimp, steaks, and tv dinners.


----------



## ashcreek

I bet you made some great memories on that trip


----------



## Ozeanjager

*Cost .*

We went to elbow last year, 1400 air fare 1600 boat 120 ferry fees scuba equipment ( just tanks and weights I brought my own bc fins regulators ect) 25 a day .... BEER 54 a case...just about that much a day. ... fuel is the main thing , in the panga I think I can double my fuel capacity with a fuel bladder so I can save that 6.35 a gallon while I am there for the 3 something here and try not to buy any fuel there. If just the two of us were on my boat it seems better ...if I carried one or two more it works the numbers even more.in favor... I was having trouble finding rental boats any where except Abaco and her surrounding islands.... But I am a newbie... I know one thing ,it's my new favorite place. .... The 800 and 600 dollar fuel bils killed me... The math was working out better for me.


ucf_motorcycle said:


> That 800 Mile tow to West Palm Beach (or wherever you decide to launch from) and back will kill you on gas.
> 
> Keys is even worse.
> 
> Alot cheaper to fly there and rent a boat or charter captain. Not as adventurous but prob much cheaper.
> 
> I have thought of doing this many times and when I price it out the first expense is about $600 just in the diesel to tow the boat there and back. (west Palm) More if I try for the Keys.
> THen its the fuel in the boat for the 80-100 mile ride there and back, customs fees, marina fees, overpriced fuel in the Bahamas, hotel stay, etc. I always wanted to do it just can't justify the extra cost of taking my own boat and I go to the Bahamas annually, Exuma, Bimini, Grand Bahama and New Providence. If I still lived in South FL then it would be much easier to take my own boat. Plus I have to take time off of work for my trips and bringing my own boat adds a good 3-4 days of just travel there and back when I could spend that time there already.
> 
> Not trying to poop on your idea but just giving you thoughts to consider. I still want to do it one day too, just can't justify it yet.


----------

